# School of Photography.com online courses



## davidbutcher (May 9, 2005)

hi,

Quick note to tell you about School of Photography.com where you can find nearly 30 pages of free Photo Tips , plus student galleries ,  competitions  and forum. Oh and a free  Night Photography Lesson 

There are also a range of fee-based full photography courses if the free stuff isn't enough for you including Basic Photography for film and digital users, Digital Photography, plus many more.

Hope you enjoy the freebies,

David


----------



## Artemis (May 9, 2005)

Hehe nice idea  im gonna take a look in a sec...need any more photographers?


----------



## Artemis (May 9, 2005)

Looking at it I aint good enough to help yah  lol


----------

